# If the 1st pick goes to the Bucks, Greg Oden will be #1 overall



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

> SI.com -
> If the Milwaukee Bucks secure the top pick in Tuesday's lottery, GM Larry Harris say they will select Greg Oden.
> 
> While Harris lauds Texas forward Kevin Durant as a player who can score "20 in his sleep," he says Oden's combination of defense and rebounding would be an ideal upgrade for a team that was awful at both last season.
> ...


http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/46171/20070521/bucks_will_pick_oden_if_they_get_top_pick/

Well, if you do get the top pick, than congrats.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I think the odds of getting the top pick so soon after having the top pick are not good. But a top 4 pick in this draft is going to bring us a quality player.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Anyone who gets the 1st pick will take Oden.


----------



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

The avatar folks, the avatar


----------

